# Did He Get A Vasectomy



## jsshark1 (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi every one  

I did not see this section,  i think this area would be better to ask my quetion. :? 

I have two sweet sphinx cats, they are 1 year and 4 month old,
(their birthday are only a week apart) we purchased both cats as breeding cat wanting to just let them breed once and have them spayed and neutered,
alls I keep reading is all they have to do is look at each other after a year old and she will get pregnant :wink: well not that easy but you know what I mean, she has been in heat at least one a month since August but nothing is happening, my wife has a co worker that breeds cats and she tells my wife that all's she dose is leaves her cats at the males cat house for two days and BAM she is pregnant, and my two kitties have all the time they want. :wink: 

so this is where the questions begins. could the cattery that I got my male from gave him a vasectomy?
I have been reading that this is possible, and the male cat would still have all the bad habits and Vasectomy does not alter libido or mating ability in adult toms. 

can that be done before 6 weeks old, he has no hair so I can see his skin and never seen a scare. would i be able to see the scare since he has no hair or would it be so small it would be gone by now.

or is it just that they are both unexpirienced kitties and will get it right one day? :wink:

Thanks 8)


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Since you have another thread on this topic, I'll lock this one up.

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=29264


----------

